# Are English and Welsh owned vessels being called upon to re-register locally?



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Are English and Welsh owned vessels being called upon to re-register locally? I have noticed lately that some boats which were registered in another country have changed their port registration and number, as shows:-
Chalaris N977, Maryport owned is now MT 23.
Independence FR196, Scarborough owned is now SH196.
Harmoni MR 7, Welsh owned is now M147.
Pamela S FR 38, Whitby owned is now WY 38.
Mairi Kelly OB 2, Scarborough owned is now SH 12.

Can anyone add to this list or is this just a coincidence on my part?


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

If your vessel is registered in another country, you have to re-register to the nearest port of registration by 1st October, or lose your registration.

We have just had to change from WY to UL registration.


----------



## martin johns (Apr 4, 2006)

Still Waters in Mevagissey - Was B 522, now FH 52
Celtic Dawn, Mevagissey - WK 10, now FY 10
Boy Ethan, Plymouth - B 215, now PH 215
Ajax, Newlyn - AH 32, now TO 32. 
Charisma, Padstow - BA 45, now PW 45.


----------



## peppie (Nov 20, 2005)

pd657 now pz657 our anna
pd63 now ph63 soli deo gloria
wn-1 now rn1 solafide


----------



## amble fisherman (Feb 10, 2011)

true vine ky 7 now bh7


----------

